# Giant Goat



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

Just saw this on Youtube.





Wow. :shocked: What breed is that!?


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

That is a huge goat! The face suggests nubian or boer. But its gotta be a bigger breed than both.


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

I think it is a Barka goat--some form of Nubian. This is a link to goats of other than US domestic breeding

http://dagris.ilri.cgiar.org/display.asp?ID=828


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Poor guy looks like he hit a wall. His mouth and nose are all droopy.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Woe.. that is big... :shocked:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

He sure doesn't look happy. He was standing on his knees....But yeah he is a big goat.....I think I would love to own that big of a goat, a lot like a horse I would say..... Imagine fitting one of those on the milk stand........or in my jeep. O___O


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

WOW!!!! He looks like a Nubian, but I could be wrong. HE IS HUGGGEEEE!!!!!!! :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked:


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

I think he is a Jamunapari. There is someone on here that has one. I think he from Sri Lanka. Google it and you get a ton of pics. They all have faces like that I think.


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

Damascene goats do as well, the ones from the "pretty goat contests". Only they usually cut off those long hears to about 6 inches or 8 inches long, straight across from side to side.


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

Wow I like him


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

His face grosses me out big time, but the rest of him I do like.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

That is one big goat!!


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

They cut off their ears? ugh. And i thought dehorning was bad.

I saw Lamanchas at Syracuse Zoo that were huge - they were taller than any goat i've seen before


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

My goodness...that is a big goat! This must be the same breed where they have that contest...with all the goats that have deformed looking faces.


----------



## Natural Beauty Farm (Mar 18, 2011)

Always wanted some genetics from this herd: http://www.holdbrookherd.co.uk/


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

WarPony said:


> Damascene goats do as well, the ones from the "pretty goat contests". Only they usually cut off those long hears to about 6 inches or 8 inches long, straight across from side to side.


This is awful!! How can they eat???
http://uglyoverload.blogspot.com/2008/0 ... goats.html


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

hhf that is awful!!!! Like a pug....

and re: the big guy.. He'd make one heck of a working goat!!!!!!!!
M.


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

He would!


----------

